# Fehler: Hauptklasse com.sun.tools.internal.xjc.XJCFacade konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



## TM69 (26. Jun 2020)

Ich bin gerad dabei ein neues Projekt anzufangen. Ich habe es mir über Boot Initializer über meine Eclipse erstellt.
Für das Projekt habe ich eine XSD - Datei. Aus dieser XSD wollte ich mir über Kontextmenü -> Generate-> JAXB Classes hierfür eigene Entitäten in meinem package model generieren lassen.

Mir wird aber gesagt:


> Fehler: Hauptklasse com.sun.tools.internal.xjc.XJCFacade konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden



Ich arbeite mit Java 8
JAVA_HOME = C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.8.0_251

xjc -version => xjc 2.2.8-b130911.1802
Eclipse =>
Version: 2020-03 (4.15.0)
Build id: 20200313-1211

Eclipse->Preference->Java->Installed JREs      => C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.8.0_251

Leider konnte ich nichts im Internet finden. Weis jemand hier eine Lösung?


----------



## M.L. (26. Jun 2020)

Naiver Versuch: ecosia.org @  com.sun.tools.internal.xjc.XJCFacade (Beweislink) :  JDK statt / zusätzlich zum JRE unter Eclipse einstellen, siehe https://engineeernitesh.blogspot.com/2017/02/eclipse-error-could-not-find-or-load.html  (man beachte auch die Kommentare)


----------



## TM69 (26. Jun 2020)

Danke ich habe es jetzt mal probiert wie dort beschrieben. Ich erhalte jetzt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jakarta/xml/bind/JAXBContext
    at com.sun.tools.xjc.ClassLoaderBuilder.createProtectiveClassLoader(ClassLoaderBuilder.java:45)
    at com.sun.tools.xjc.XJCFacade.main(XJCFacade.java:44)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: jakarta.xml.bind.JAXBContext
    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
    ... 2 more
```


----------



## mrBrown (26. Jun 2020)

Zur Laufzeit deines Programms oder noch in Eclipse?


----------



## TM69 (26. Jun 2020)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Zur Laufzeit deines Programms oder noch in Eclipse?


Innerhalb von Eclipse, da ich eine XSD - Datei habe und hieraus einfach nur Klassen für mein Model generieren will.


----------



## thecain (27. Jun 2020)

Bei mir hat das via Eclipse und Intellij auch nie auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich hab dann aber nie gross rumprobiert und es via Kommandozeile gemacht. Das hat dann geklappt.


----------



## TM69 (27. Jun 2020)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Bei mir hat das via Eclipse und Intellij auch nie auf Anhieb geklappt. Ich hab dann aber nie gross rumprobiert und es via Kommandozeile gemacht. Das hat dann geklappt.


Danke werds probieren


----------

